# What's your opinion of the chaos spearhead box



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has looked at the new Chaos Spearhead box that is currently on pre order?

http://ca.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.ca?do=Individual&code=60110201217&orignav=300810

Personally I think it's a little hero heavy with six different hero models and a little light on the stuff that I think should be in the box like maybe a core choice or two. 

What do you think?


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

That's basically what all the spearhead boxes are. They aren't designed like battalion boxes to start/bolster an army, they are meant for existing players of the army who already have a balanced force to pick up all the new models and the army book in one go before they hit the shelves individually. If you add up the parts in there too, you'll see that it also lacks the cost savings one traditionally associates with a battalion or army box.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Its a really nice set tbh. I would buy one just for the great weapon chosen and plastic knights (things dreams are made of)


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Othiem. That makes a lot of sense I guess what I was looking for was a battalion box to boost my armies numbers.

@Lord Sinkoran yea those choosen warriors look sweet don't they


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah the spearhead is just all the new figures in one box and all those metal characters makes it so expensive.

But still those choosen do look sweet, and so does that new Juggernaut model.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

keytag33 said:


> @Lord Sinkoran yea those choosen warriors look sweet don't they


sweet is an under-statement. I plan on gettig a unit of 20 of those lovelys with mark of khorne. So many attacks at S6 !!!!!!


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

My thoughts exactly they'll fit in nicely with my minions of the blood god


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

The chaos spearhead is going to be the last chaos spearhead gw does. It was basically a way of getting all the new toys early, there not designed to be an army, or save people money. The battlion will be out a few weeks afterwards so if your starting chaos and don't want to splash out on ALL the new stuff then probably best to wait for that bad boy to hit the shelves


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Games workshop seems to have ridden its self with the idea of putting an army in a box and is instead just giving people to get all the new models and the army book early. This is probably because most in most cases for each armie release only are few models are updated and most of the core troops are just carried over from last edition so they dont release them as part of the box as there is no point putting troops you can already get in a box that is meant to provde them early.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not too keen on the Chaos Army. The thing I liked previously about 40K was that the warriors, and Knights were both uniform in appearance. They looked like a regiment, but with enough character to tell each one apart. At the end of the day, these look like each should be character models.

Yes, yes yes, chaos is individual, I hear you say, but the point of having a regiment of units in neat files is that each one is the same - stepping forward to take take the place of the last one. With this, it's like seeing a true chaos Army -all character, and no uniformity. I don't like it. Still, at least now knights have lances, I'm happy all of mine were converted to have Halberds.

Might be time to strip Archaon, and give him a Nice coat of Red.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I was tempted, but I didn't feel that there were sufficient figures in the box that I wanted to use (for that price). I've always wanted an army of Tzeentch, and there were no heroes or lords in the set for that.

I bought the Army book on advance order and a box of knights (which came through today).


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

I have to agree I'm not crazy about the spearhead - cost savings just don't match the Battalion boxes, but then again they aren't really designed for that. I agree its for those who already have the army and are dying to get ahold of the new army book. 
This one also has way too many special character models in it - drove up the cost so much that I'll gladly wait the extra two weeks and get a nice Battalion box set.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

jax40kplyr said:


> This one also has way too many special character models in it - drove up the cost so much that I'll gladly wait the extra two weeks and get a nice Battalion box set.


I agree,not every one likes special caracters(I love the new slanesh special character though!)


----------



## n3wl1fe (Oct 15, 2008)

kind of a waste for a new player seeing the have 6 lords? i beleive it is and no warriors really, so imo i would get seperate models, then get it after 2000 points


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have seen the battlion box on the preorder sectoin of the UK site!! Can't recall exactly what's in it but It would be a good addtion or starting point for any Chaos general


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

There's a couple of nice looking Warriors of Chaos sets due to be released at the end of November (so it says in my email from GW) called Warriros of Chaos Storm of Steel and Warriors of Choas Horde.

I'm tempted by the Horde one.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the spearhead is werth getting because you get the models early!!!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The models are outstanding well werth it in my opinion, any way the main resion for a spearhead is to get the army book and the new models first


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> That's basically what all the spearhead boxes are. They aren't designed like battalion boxes to start/bolster an army, they are meant for existing players of the army who already have a balanced force to pick up all the new models and the army book in one go before they hit the shelves individually. If you add up the parts in there too, you'll see that it also lacks the cost savings one traditionally associates with a battalion or army box.


exactly. if they were supposed to be starter armies then they would be full of warrior and murander squads, same for SM, their spearhead would be stuffed full of tactical squads and rhinos.



> kind of a waste for a new player seeing the have 6 lords? i beleive it is and no warriors really, so imo i would get seperate models, then get it after 2000 points


six lords ? im sure some of them are heroes....


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's three Lords and three Heroes. Sigvald, the Lord on Juggernaut, and Lord on Daemonic Steed are all Lord choices-- the latter two by virtue of their mounts alone being lord-only items. The Champion of Khorne on foot could go either as a Lord or as a Hero, as could the Sorcerer of Nurgle; and Wulfrik the Wanderer is a Hero choice. 

If you were doing a Khorne army, and just set Sigvald and the Nurgle Sorcerer aside as things to paint, it's not a bad deal. The Chosen are excellent, albeit completely unnecessary-- it's like bringing a rocket launcher to a stick fight-- and the new plastic Knights of Chaos come with lances, which is something a lot of folks are going to be needing considering that hasn't previously been an option for them.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the box is amazing I'm getting one tomorrow because I want no need the chosen models and can't live without the jugganaunt champion model. Also you can never have too many knights. I've got buyers for the daemonic mount champion and I'm sure my mate will buy the vain slaanesh guy whos rules and stat line are plain dirty.


----------



## Picklechu (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm really looking at the warriors of chaos horde boxed set (£185) if I get enough vouchers/cash for christmas and birthday the week after. 

It looks like a nicely balanced 2k+ of army to start with. (I have a WHFB 7e rulebook but no army started yet)

My only concern is if it is withdrawn before then. That said, maybe I could buy box sets from internet retailers for cheaper?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

got the spearhead box to day and it is deffinetly werth it just for the champion on jugganaunt and chosen models. I've found a buyer for the warriros of chaos book (i have 2 know) so i'm getting some money back.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of it looks quite nice not enough for me to rush to buy it but ok but I saw the special character sigvald today and that is 1 ugly confused looking model with random bits just stuck on so not for me.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

random bits ? u mean on the shield? on a whole i like the slaanesh lord, it sums up what a slaanesh lord should look like, well in my opinion. its wulfrik who should be abused, my god does that model look awful uke:


----------

